# Pet insurance



## dillon (Oct 3, 2008)

We are looking at pet insurance for our dog (Sophie) who is 6 months old and we love her to bits.

Our vet has told us there are good and bad insurance companies and to be carefull when choosing.

Do the pet owners on here have pet insurance if so what insurance companies would you recommend.

Thanks
dillon


----------



## higgy2 (May 5, 2009)

We use Pet Plan for our Newfie pup they were recommended by our
Breeder and by a friend who has two Newfie dogs. (14 stone each) 

He said you only get what you pay for.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

We sarted with Pet Pals who steadily increased the monthly premiums to £30 p.m. All for a dog who has never had an insurance claim ever!

So we ditched them and went with Tesco who were half that. If this insurance starts to climb then we will change again.


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

Coco, my 12 year 7 month old labrador who has had various health problems and now troubled with very bad arthritic hips is insured with PetProtect. His insurance now costs me £44 per month but he is still insured despite being an elderly dog.

I have to pay the first £100 or any new illness and £100 at the beginning of every year for his existing condition also a Vet Fee Contribution of 25% at each payment. Coco's medication is now costing a minimum of £52 per month. There is no yearly limit I can claim as far as I can see from the small print.

I am very reluctant to cancel the insurance as now is the time we are seeing the vet on very regular occasions.

If I were to start from scratch I think I wouldn't bother with insurance but put a sum aside each month in a separate account to cover Vets' fees. I might even have been in pocket if I hadn't had to use it, one never knows. But then again I have the satisfaction of knowing that with insurance he is covered for 3rd Party Public Liability that I don't think is always covered with one's buildings and contents cover. Anyone know?


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

You need to be careful also with the type of policy you take out. There is a very good article on moneysavingexpert.com HERE
The best offer a yearly limit for each condition, but no time limit on how long you can claim for one ailment; these include PetPlan, Pinnacle and Marks & Spencer*.

One to avoid like the veritable plague is E&L.


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

After our last dog Rigger was put to sleep due to problems with his spine , when we got Otto we decided to take out pet insurance. If your puppy is only a few weeks old you can with someone like petplan have 4 weeks free insurance. Having researched various companies we settled on Direct line. We had been told that tesco was the best on price but we found that to insure both our dogs they were quite dear.
we pay £24 a month for both our dogs, £160 excess and they will cover each illness or condition up to the value of £6,000 or life which ever comes first
Lin


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

We use Direct Line.
£80 excess and £16 per month.


----------



## Johnstorm (Sep 23, 2006)

I would have a look at NFU. We took out insurance with NFU for our Rotti as a puppy. Four months later he started to limp, the final cost of operations on both his knees was £4000 yes £4000, there was no problem with the claims over the two years, he needed one knee done at five months, and the other the next year.

The premium has not gone up over the three years we have had the policy, and cost is £14.50p per month.

They will continue to pay for ongoing treatments year on year, not like some companies that will pay for a condition during the policy year, but when you come to renew will no longer cover that condition.

My attitude was at one time to put money aside each month, but working with dogs for a leading animal charity and seeing the costs of vet treatments these days I do believe that insurance is the best way forward. It certainly paid off in our case, check the figures.

Hope this helps

John


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

What a timely topic this is - we have just arrived home with our "new" dog.

He is two years old, a cross between a whippet and a Staffie.

The rescue centre recommended M&S pet insurance - have had a look and its seems OK at £122 pa.


----------



## Rainbow-Chasers (Sep 2, 2008)

Another for pet plan! Ours is 'covered for life' as he is a rare breed (rarer than pandas apparently) which is not cheap at around £25/month, BUT he is covered for anything - ailment or injury and any recurring or consequental care caused by any ailment or injury for the rest of his life.

Most cheap insurers will exclude 'legs' if you claim for a leg injury one year and so on - pet plan do not! We have claimed too, and they were fast, easy and efficient!


----------



## AeroMinx (Sep 14, 2007)

Take a look at PDSA insurance, three levels of cover, we went for the middle because its 'for life' and covers you for 12mths abroad, cost approx £130


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

We have our 2 terrorists insured through Sainsburys,£30 per month for 2 dogs with £100 excess.

Just had a claim for an injury and they were very good,paid out no problem.


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

We use M&S for our two dogs and are very pleased with their cover, their service and their fees. They offer a Standard and a Premier cover and we opted for the Premier cover. I think I am right in saying, that there is an option you can select which enables you to have "a no excess" added to your policy too, which basically means you can claim for ALL of your veterarinary charges, providing the medical condition or injury your pet is suffering from, is one that is covered in the policy!

When we tragically lost our 18 month old dog Angel in a accident whilst touring around Italy, they were fantastic to deal with and their kindness and support during this terrible time was most welcome. When we arrived home and sent them in, as requested, the Italian vet bill along with Angel's death certificate, within days a cheque had arrived on our door mat for £900 to cover the vets bill and the cost of replacing our little dog! Obviously, no amount of money could ease our heartache but it enabled us to buy a new Bolognese puppy, which meant that by having another little dog to care for so soon, really did help us to come to terms with our loss and certainly helped to ease our pain! 

You can apply for a quote online for this pet insurance too and here is a link: http://money.marksandspencer.com/insurance/pet-insurance/overview/

Hope this is of some help to you?

Sue


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I guess it all depends on your attitude to dogs. I can understand insuring a high quality show dog but I have never bothered insuring any of my dogs some of which have been of show quality. I take the risks and if I couldn't or did not want to pay a high cost vet bill that would be the end for the dog. Of all the dogs I have had I have found the crosses to be the most healthiest and the cheapest to keep. My current one is a cross and the only time he is ever insured is for repatriation when on holiday on the continent. 

peedee


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

As has been said a "lifetime" policy is the best one to have. My dog has just run up bills in the region of £3-4,000 (too scared to add it up properly)for an injury to her leg 8O She is still not sound :roll: 

There is so much they can do for dogs now that you do not want to be in the position of being offered an MRI scan (£1200) or an arthroscopy (£1500) that you cannot afford. Dogs get diabetes and cancer etc and all sorts of hereditary problems.

There was a thread a while back on insurance cover in Europe. You might want to take a look at that if you are thinking of travelling with your dog.

I used to work in a vets and Pet Plan were very good at paying out but E&L were rubbish. Lots more choice now though :lol: 

Third party insurance in today's anti-dog society is almost essential. And no I don't think your household insurance covers your dog for that sort of thing. I have a friend in insurance and she says they will now try to wriggle out of anything and everything so she just insures the big losses and takes the risk on the small things.


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

peedee said:


> I guess it all depends on your attitude to dogs. I can understand insuring a high quality show dog but I have never bothered insuring any of my dogs some of which have been of show quality. I take the risks and if I couldn't or did not want to pay a high cost vet bill that would be the end for the dog. Of all the dogs I have had I have found the crosses to be the most healthiest and the cheapest to keep. My current one is a cross and the only time he is ever insured is for repatriation when on holiday on the continent. peedee


I suppose peedee, whether to take out pet insurance or not is an individual and very personal thing isn't it?

There are a lot of dog owners, like yourself, who believe pet insurance is not necessary and prefer to take the 'risk' as you say! I think if someone decides that the cost of potential vet bills is not a concern for them and are happy to make a decision re any treatment their pet requires, should a medical problem ever arise, then thats their choice!

Chances are that those of us who fork out for pet insurance, pay more out during our pet's lifetime in insurance premiums than we ever claim back for vet fees or any other risk incidents covered under our policies! However, for myself and I daresay, for others who take out pet insurance, it's peace of mind and from that point of view alone, the cost of our pet insurance is worth every penny!

To sum it up ......... pet insurance, like a lot of insurance policies, is there for those who want it but not obligatory for those that don't!

Sue


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Sonesta said:


> Chances are that those of us who fork out for pet insurance, pay more out during our pet's lifetime in insurance premiums than we ever claim back for vet fees or any other risk incidents covered under our policies!
> 
> Sue


In my case, I think all too true using some of the figures quoted in this thread! I guess I have been lucky because of the 7 dogs I have had, only one gave me grief and had to be prematurely put down and that was on the advice of the vet.

I do agree, it is all about peace of mind. If it worries you, take out insurance.

peedee


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

We got our renewal through from Sainburys. Annual premium - £181.21

I went online, searched through a few, and then went back onto Sainsburys and got a quote as a "secret shopper" type person - same cover, same dog - £128 8O 

Methinks I feel a little phone call coming on tomorrow.

Gerald


----------



## dillon (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi Sonesta

We to were on holiday last month when we lost our Molly a 14 year old Jack Russell on the second day of our holiday we could tell something was wrong.

We took her to the vets at Conway who told us after taking a blood sample
that she was very poorly and she had internal bleeding we were shocked and asked how long she had been like this he told us it can happen at anytime.

He said he could operate on her but did not give her much hope of pulling through we did not want to put her through that so reluctantly we had her put to sleep.

Carol my wife was in histerics i was no better but had to be strong for Carol.

The vets bill was £230 we also had her cremated which cost us £200

But money did not come into it we would have paid any amount for Molly
who we greatly miss.

*Now some good news*

We now have another dog Sophie who is a cross rescue dog 11 months old oh we love her to bits she is so comical she has a bushy tail i am sure she is a cross with a fox.

So for peace of mind Carol wants to take out insurance should any problems arise with with Sophie.

dillon


----------



## andybodoyd (Oct 6, 2009)

Another for Pet plan. Expensive yes, but since we took it out (£25 a month) our 19 month old lab has developed epilepsy,cruciate ligament damage, hip dysplasia and oseoarthritis of her hip and knee.The vets just deal directly with pet plan for bills for epilepsy medication, analgesia acupuncture, hydrotherapy,physio and injections to rebuild her cartlidge.Dare not imagine how much we would have had to pay out if we were not insured and its still very early days. As has been said you get what you pay for.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Following a link from moneysavingexpert, we got a quote from the Halifax. Annual premium £177, including 12 months overseas cover (within the PETS passport scheme area). We only have up to £1000 vets bills covered, but complementary treatments are included and some other bits and pieces.

I think Sainsburys do a 'cheap first year' thing, hoping you'll automatically renew at the higher rate for 2nd and subsequent years. I hate that. I'm quite prepared to chop and change each year to get the best deal.

Gerald


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

dillon said:


> Hi Sonesta
> 
> We to were on holiday last month when we lost our Molly a 14 year old Jack Russell on the second day of our holiday we could tell something was wrong.
> 
> ...


Hi dllon,

So sorry to hear about Molly and I know exactly how you and Carol must have felt.  My husband Glbert and I were absolutely devastated when we lost Angel and despite havng 3 weeks left of our 6 week tour of Italy, we just couldn't contnue as we were both far too traumatised. All we wanted to do was get back to our family and close friends - so instead of carrying on with our trip, we travelled straight back home to the UK. Our dogs are part of our family aren't they and when we lose them it takes some getting over doesn't it?

Sophie sounds a real treasure and very much loved already  and I am sure, just like like our 2 (Candy and Buddy) Sophie has really helped you both to get over the loss of Molly?

Good luck with whichever pet insurance scheme you opt for and I am sure that by havng Sophie insured, this will give you both total peace of mind. Let's hope you never need to use it but if you do, then at least you wont have the worry of whether you can afford the cost of the treatment that may be required in order to save her life or ease her suffering.

Sue


----------



## dillon (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi Sue 

Carol was the same she wanted to come home but i made her stay for the week everyone on the camp site rallied around this made her feel better.

They even fetched their dogs for Carol to walk she grew atatched to a yorkshire terrier who made a big fuss of her.

I can't tell you how Sophie has cheered carol up she is beautifull.

Stuart & Carol


----------



## littlenell (Aug 1, 2008)

We use JBI and so far Maple has kept them busy with her accidents with barbed wire and the like, her retained baby canines and her skin....all paid up no bother. 
We may get to work abroad and they are also covered there too so am really happy with our choice. We stopped petplan as they did not provide cover for our dogs to be at work, claiming dogs outside the home were unpredictable and therefore they would make exclusions...


----------

